# My Poop Issue



## Joshcoo1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello I'm A High School Student And Have Some Wiping Issues And I Need Help I've Tried Everything Wet Paper,Using my Hand to wip my ass in the shower,And It Just Seems to come Back I wipe it clean 3 mins later I feel That Feeling in my Butt And I wipe it and its poo there Again

I've Had this issue since Beginning of Year 6 People Making rumous About Me In Year 6 But It went way for 2 months When high school started And I Felt Glad But then It came Back And I Smelt Like Poo But First time I've Smelt It myself,But It goes all over My Pants And Right Now I'm At school I don't Know what to do,I Ran out of Class Hiding Here And if I Go Try and Talk my friends They'll Smell it And They Won't be impressed And I Get Bullied And This Smell Is Really Gonna Make Me Lose Friends And Really Gonna Get Me Depressed even more,I've Told My parents they think its wiping problem I WIPE IT KEEPS COMING BACK HELP! I can't Go To School Smelling like this And I don't wanna Have to use some Spray every 10 mins And I don't Wanna Tell My Teachers Because They Will Think Really Gross Of Me Idk what to do Please help I've Tried everything Why Does it keep coming back.


----------



## Jsusan1773 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm so sorry you are going through this! You need to see a Doctor immediately! I know this is an embarrassing situation, but you must talk to a Doctor and get some help with this issue. I don't think this is a wiping problem! Good luck!


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey Joshcoo,

Jsusan is right, you've got to go see a doctor. Don't be afraid to tell your teacher, they care about young people, otherwise they wouldn't have taken the job. Most adults will want to help you, else there something wrong with them. This issue you are having is more important than school or what the other kids will be thinking of you.

There is a whole thread about people like us, but don't jump to conclusions from reading other people's diagnosis. Seeing a doctor is your priority right now.


----------

